# Be careful of whats in the background when taking pics!



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Such a proud mother!


----------



## SoulXedge (Mar 15, 2010)

Class!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Why was that on? Strange family tv time!


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

haha! the geezer in the background is lovin it..!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

blimey. loose women's changed.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

Very strange family!!


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

haha thats crazy, i mean how old is that tv


----------



## lobo (Aug 7, 2010)

Thats got to be the best one of these ive seen so far !lol


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

That's the baby being conceived in the background - I think it's sweet!


----------



## Btnek1664 (Nov 19, 2010)

Mr.GoodKat said:


> That's the baby being conceived in the background - I think it's sweet!


Nasty-good but nasty-lol

The turd by the way is nasty-the baby thing is strange...You can just see it cant you.."your mothers coming around darling"...." No probs pet-i`ll just put the porn on"-lol... :innocent:


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

@ Sy - thats soo funny hahahahaha. fcuking rank too


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

Best Ebay advert's EVER !!










View attachment 58675


View attachment 58676


View attachment 58677


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

Sy. said:


> @Asouf ... all those pics are you aren't they? :-/


Yes.. ok I admit it...

Anyone wanna buy a kettle??


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

lol thats a ghetto turd right there


----------



## daniron (Jul 26, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHA Love it!


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

ahh its the old, 'lets invite the family round and stick on some harcore porn' afternoon........


----------



## webby06_2007 (Dec 14, 2009)

a fe that i hae found


----------



## lobo (Aug 7, 2010)

lol surely she can smell the turd ! you would think she would flush it away at least!


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

Loool that scooby doo and shaggy one is funny


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

trying my best to find the pictures of fearne cotton that were shown on celbrity juice,

The 1s were guys pullin mooneys n sh!t in the background lol


----------



## DJay (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

monsterballs said:


> trying my best to find the pictures of fearne cotton that were shown on celbrity juice,
> 
> The 1s were guys pullin mooneys n sh!t in the background lol


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

lol some funny ones there!!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## Naneek (May 12, 2011)

Sy. said:


> :lol:


No need to Highlight this one with photoshop, It came with its own "highlight ring" How thoughtful!


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

Awesome pics


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

i've actaully spent the last 30 mins on http://thisisphotobomb.memebase.com/

Absoublty wetting my knickers HAHAHAHA


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

monsterballs said:


> i've actaully spent the last 30 mins on http://thisisphotobomb.memebase.com/
> 
> Absoublty wetting my knickers HAHAHAHA


Got to page 23!


----------



## webby06_2007 (Dec 14, 2009)

energize17 said:


> Loool that scooby doo and shaggy one is funny


thats probably thebest one lol


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

bighead1985 said:


> Got to page 23!


what a watse of time ay .

all in the name of giggling like a little school girl


----------



## Mr White (Feb 8, 2009)

I guess its ok to post this one here


----------



## thehogester (Feb 5, 2011)

http://www.someecards.com/2011/01/31/house-for-sale-accidentally-leaves-out-dildo-in-bathroom

This was pretty funny :laugh:


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

monsterballs said:


> what a watse of time ay .
> 
> all in the name of giggling like a little school girl


I wanted to stop but couldnt.......


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

I love this thread!


----------



## bighead1985 (Dec 31, 2010)

chilli said:


> I love this thread!


The best thread is

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/83796-woman-day-thread-46.html#post2200044


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

lmao very weird family time


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Is it only me who would rattle the bird in the original OP ?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

gemilky69 said:


> Is it only me who would rattle the bird in the original OP ?


No that is not the case my friend


----------



## Naneek (May 12, 2011)

Mr White said:


> I guess its ok to post this one here
> 
> View attachment 58683


I wonder how she got pregnant??? If only all chicks were so slutty!

Or what about

"IF CARLSBERG MADE SLUTS" ROFL.


----------



## SASUK (May 17, 2011)

Naneek said:


> I wonder how she got pregnant??? If only all chicks were so slutty!
> 
> Or what about
> 
> "IF CARLSBERG MADE SLUTS" ROFL.


Loving this thread  made my day lol


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

Brian Gay's Caddie


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

Hahaha this thread is funny. That woman with the toilet with a turd in is just grim hahaha


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2011)

lol this thread is fckin epic!


----------



## dbgallery (Mar 10, 2011)

almost as sexy as the turd photo


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

dbgallery said:


> View attachment 58832
> 
> 
> almost as sexy as the turd photo


is it wrong that i would pull that out with my teeth?????


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

a.notherguy said:


> is it wrong that i would pull that out with my teeth?????


You dirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrty bastard !!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

a.notherguy said:


> is it wrong that i would pull that out with my teeth?????


Extremely


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> You dirrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrty bastard !!





fatmanstan! said:


> Extremely


your just making me wanna do it even more lol


----------



## TryingToGetBig (May 20, 2010)

http://failblog.org/2008/07/14/another-parenting-fail/

http://www.dumbblog.com/2011/02/03/before-you-put-pics-on-facebook-check-the-background/

second one is funny first one is just weird lol


----------



## dbgallery (Mar 10, 2011)

Thought I'd resurrect this thread with this pic I got sent today :thumbup1:


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

i dont get the bathtub pic can you point me in the right direction


----------



## dbgallery (Mar 10, 2011)

energize17 said:


> i dont get the bathtub pic can you point me in the right direction


there's a random guy peeping through the window... look closely


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

dbgallery said:


> there's a random guy peeping through the window... look closely


oh yea haha


----------



## energize17 (Jul 25, 2009)

loooool


----------

